# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  حصرياً حمل المسلسل السوري اللاذقاني " ضيعة ضايعة " هنا فقط (موضوع متجدد)

## ساره

ضيعة ضايعة



من بطولة :
باسم ياخور 
نضال سيجري
آمال سعد الدين
تولاي هارون
جرجس جبارة 
زهير رمضان
ومجموعة من الفنانين السوريين

الآن مع وصلات التحميل :
جميع الحلقات بصيغة RMVB وبأحجام أقل من 100 ميغا للحلقة

(إضغط على أسم الحلقة للتحميل)


الحلقة الأولى بعنوان أم الطنافس

الحلقة الثانية بعنوان الدكان

الحلقة الثالثة بعنوان جبصين

الحلقة الرابعة بعنوان لا تمطاااا

الحلقة الخامسة بعنوان الحمير

الحلقة السادسة بعنوان الأرض لمن يفلحها

الحلقة السابعة بعنوان البقرة

الحلقة الثامنة بعنوان ليلة القبض

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اسمعنا عن هالمسلسل بس ما شفناه

 شكرا يا ساره / موضوع مميز  :Eh S(9):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رهييييييييييييب هالمسلسل

شكرا ساره

----------

